# New red tegu



## jtrux (Sep 5, 2013)

I recently purchased a Chacoan tegu from Johnny and I like him soo much that I needed another. Last week I purchased a red hatchling from Ty Park and she (hopefully) arrived today.

Packaging was perfect and she was in perfect health as well.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 5, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Liz Herrera (Sep 6, 2013)

Awesome!
Hope to see her grow


----------

